# Оркестр баянистов, аккордеонистов



## Анна Васильевна (27 Мар 2016)

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста! Ищу концертный репертуар для оркестра баянов. Уровень средний! У кого есть, ноты, партитуры или просто предложения произведений-буду рада всему! Заранее спасибо!Поделюсь своими партитурами!


----------



## eggoorr-63 (27 Мар 2016)

Достаточно давно работаю с детским оркестром баянов.аккордеонов.Накопилось немало нотного материала различной степени сложности.Могу посоветовать Вам симпатичную пьесу для  оркестра Л.Малиновского


----------



## alenabob (11 Апр 2016)

Работаю с детским оркестром. Посмотрите мои партитуры: https://yadi.sk/d/99nN14QLpCLd6


----------



## vev (11 Апр 2016)

alenabob писал:


> Работаю с детским оркестром. Посмотрите мои партитуры: https://yadi.sk/d/99nN14QLpCLd6


Хотелось бы выразить Вам свое почтение и уважение!
Побольше бы таких людей на форуме и мы смогли бы преодолеть дефицит нот по всем направлениям!

Спасибо Вам!


----------



## Анна Васильевна (7 Май 2016)

alenabob писал:


> Работаю с детским оркестром. Посмотрите мои партитуры: https://yadi.sk/d/99nN14QLpCLd6


Огромное спасибо за предоставление своего нотного материала. Безмерно Вам благодарна!


----------



## Анна Васильевна (7 Май 2016)

alenabob писал:


> Работаю с детским оркестром. Посмотрите мои партитуры: https://yadi.sk/d/99nN14QLpCLd6


Огромное спасибо за предоставление своего нотного материала. Безмерно Вам благодарна!


----------



## sashasoleigr (11 Фев 2018)

alenabob писал:Здравствуйте. Не открыывается ссылочка на партитуры ансамблей баянов. Я могу как то ее увидеть?)


----------



## Сергей С (11 Фев 2018)

Вот ведь живем! Человек выложил оркестровки, труд не простой, не каждому и доступный-то. Наверняка не на коленке за полчаса, сколько времени, творческих сил. А кроме как за "Спасибо" на бесплатном форуме, хрен пристроишь куда! 
Не уверен, что меня поддержат, но предлагаю задуматься админам нашего сайта, о возможности выкладывать свою интеллектуальную собственность за приемлемую, "корпоративную" оплату. При желании, конечно, самого автора. 
Ну должны же мы понять, что само ничего в нашем деле не приходит, и поддерживать коллег за реальную помощь! 
Речь, естественно, не о сканах нот других авторов, а исключительно о своей работе с материалом.


----------



## vev (12 Фев 2018)

*Сергей С*,

Оно можно конечно и рассмотреть, но Вы вспомните статистику донирования денежек для поддержания сайта... Доллар в год - безумные деньги оказывается. Пусть другие платят...


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Фев 2018)

У нас же была тема по оркестру баянов: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/noti/topic-7624.html


----------



## Анна Васильевна (12 Фев 2018)

Сергей С писал:


> Вот ведь живем! Человек выложил оркестровки, труд не простой, не каждому и доступный-то. Наверняка не на коленке за полчаса, сколько времени, творческих сил. А кроме как за "Спасибо" на бесплатном форуме, хрен пристроишь куда!
> Не уверен, что меня поддержат, но предлагаю задуматься админам нашего сайта, о возможности выкладывать свою интеллектуальную собственность за приемлемую, "корпоративную" оплату. При желании, конечно, самого автора.
> Ну должны же мы понять, что само ничего в нашем деле не приходит, и поддерживать коллег за реальную помощь!
> Речь, естественно, не о сканах нот других авторов, а исключительно о своей работе с материалом.


С одной стороны вы конечно правы, в другом посте я выложила свои партитуры, которые тоже делала сама, в открытый доступ. Вижу, что есть заинтересованные люди. Получается обмен труда на труд. Хотя тут все построено на человеческих качествах-взаимопомощь, выручка. это очень ценно, особенно сейчас. А деньги зарабатывать на этом форуме наверное не получится


----------



## Сергей С (12 Фев 2018)

Дело в том, что и я согласен с тем, что зарабатывать на помощи коллегам не очень корректно, и много раз получал безвозмездную помощь незнакомых мне людей. Считаю, что может быть на этой взаимовыручке наше дело и двигается вперед. Всегда стараюсь чем могу ответить на любезность или сам, при возможности, помогаю первым. И речь, конечно, не о заработках. 
Но вот обратите внимание, как редко ищущий пишет о готовности купить искомое. Не разориться, подчеркиваю, не отдать втридорога, как во всяких баянмаркетах и тд. А лишь только такой постановкой вопроса проявить уважение к труду другого человека. 
Ведь сами-то мы должны понимать, что есть наша работа и быть готовыми поддержать друг друга.


----------



## alenabob (1 Апр 2018)

sashasoleigr писал:https://yadi.sk/d/Nn2Jjt-v3TxsP5


----------



## alenabob (1 Апр 2018)

alenabob писал    :другая ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/Nn2Jjt-v3TxsP5З партитуры для детского оркестра


----------

